# new fix/tweaks program



## Solaris17 (Jan 14, 2009)

like vista manager or similar programs that can modify and repair your system. Well iv decided along with my benchmarks its about time i make one of these as well. but i want to here first from people as to what you want included in it. some of these programs alow you to modify the most basic of settings...some a little more but all of these are about the same in what they allow you to modify. So im asking the community what do you want? what kind of things do you want to be allowed to edit?


----------

